# Kali, Arnis, Escrima around Augusta GA?



## D Dempsey (Jan 14, 2008)

Does anybody know if there is a decent Kali/Arnis/Escrima teacher around Augusta?  If not what about within about a 2.5 hour drive(Atlanta, Charlotte, Savannah)?  I searched the forum for anything in Georgia and all I came up with is this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6633&highlight=Georgia

Arnis is something I've wanted to get more into for a while now but its not exactly prolific where I'm at so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2008)

As someone suggested earlier, this link is a little bit uncooperative but if you have patience it has some good info.:
http://www.fmadatabase.com/Instructors/index.html

I don't know of an FMA instructor there off the top of my head but I'm sure they're there!


----------



## D Dempsey (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the link.  I think calling that site uncooperative is a bit of an understatement.  Everything I searched for turned up exactly the same results but I'll keep messing with and maybe I'll find something.

I did find a Atienza Kali group in Atlanta, but I can't really find any info on what it is.  It looks like it's mainly sword work.  I'm actually more interested in regular stick or stick and knife personally, but I may check it out anyway.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 15, 2008)

D Dempsey said:


> Does anybody know if there is a decent Kali/Arnis/Escrima teacher around Augusta? If not what about within about a 2.5 hour drive(Atlanta, Charlotte, Savannah)? I searched the forum for anything in Georgia and all I came up with is this thread:
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6633&highlight=Georgia
> 
> Arnis is something I've wanted to get more into for a while now but its not exactly prolific where I'm at so any help would be appreciated.


Hi,

There are several contacts that I know in Atlanta. I will PM you with the info.

Also, there are several MT members in the Southeast that train together, Rompida is in SC (between Columbia and Charlotte) and Charleston Combat Academy is in Charleston, SC. I am located in Greensboro, NC. You are welcome to any events that we host.

-Palusut


----------



## D Dempsey (Jan 16, 2008)

Paulusut,
I would appreciate any info you can give me.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi D Dempsey,

PM sent.

-Harold


----------



## forceanchors (Jan 18, 2008)

There is an Atienza Kali Training Group in Atlanta.

contact: CJ Strawn for details...678.357.0443  or calstrawn@yahoo.com

or check out www.atienzakali.com for details on all of the training groups worldwide.

Seth


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jan 27, 2008)

www.zachwhitson.com

Zach is located in Charlotte.  he is incredible.  He can teach you kali (pekiti Tersia) or easrima (doce paras).  

tell him Brian from Atlanta sent you


----------



## D Dempsey (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for that.  It's closer to what I was looking for.  I'll check him out when I get the chance.


----------



## D Dempsey (Feb 2, 2008)

I wanted to say thanks to everybody for the help.  I stumbled across a school nearby in Columbia SC and I am looking to know if anybody is familiar with it?
http://www.cma-sc.com/index.html
The teacher's name is Mark Mill and it looks like an Inosanto Kali school.  Does anybody have any info on that?  I'll try to give the place a try as it's only about an hour drive.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 2, 2008)

Inosanto Kali is a great option! Nothing looks suspicious, and JKD and WC work nicely with the FMA. Good luck!


----------



## D Dempsey (Feb 2, 2008)

Great.  I'll shot Mr. Mill an email and see if we can work something out.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 2, 2008)

Great! Be sure to let us know how you're enjoying the FMAs!


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 3, 2008)

D Dempsey said:


> Great. I'll shot Mr. Mill an email and see if we can work something out.


Cool! This can be a great opportunity to meet people and train!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 3, 2008)

D Dempsey said:


> I wanted to say thanks to everybody for the help. I stumbled across a school nearby in Columbia SC and I am looking to know if anybody is familiar with it?
> http://www.cma-sc.com/index.html
> The teacher's name is Mark Mill and it looks like an Inosanto Kali school. Does anybody have any info on that? I'll try to give the place a try as it's only about an hour drive.


 
As you can see from my profile, I live in North Augusta.  My school is about 8 miles from downtown Broad Street in Augusta and I can tell you there are no escrima schools in our area.
There are 52 schools in the Augusta/North Augusta/Aiken area and none of them are Filipino.
As for Mark Mills, he has a good reputation.  I have been to some of his grappling tournaments.  Also, he has Guru Dan down on occasion for jkd seminars.
If you are willing to drive, you should check him out.

AoG


----------



## D Dempsey (Feb 3, 2008)

I sent him an email last night about attending classes.  I'll probably only be able to make it up there a few times a month, but it's better than nothing.


----------

